# Aptitude test for apprenticeship



## Sam.fuse (Apr 18, 2013)

I have my aptitude test tomorrow and i have been studying algebra, but i'm not sure what to wear.
Should i wear just jeans and a nice shirt or dress clothes?
also any tips for the test would be great.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeans and tshirts are fine... I wouldn't go in pajamas though. Be presentable yet comfortable is how I went! But there were guys dressed like bums!


----------



## Sam.fuse (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you, felt like I did well.. guess I will know in two weeks


----------

